# Mew



## Jaems (Jan 31, 2010)

Does anyone else like this Danish dreampop trio?
Or am I all alone?


----------



## outgum (Jan 31, 2010)

i have no idea what it is.....
Im guessing its a bang cause of "DreamPop"
But im here cause i thought you were talking about the pokemon...


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 31, 2010)

I thought you were talking about Pokemon!


----------



## outgum (Jan 31, 2010)

HATSU! STOP POST WHORING! XD
i totally beat you to it. so suck it you post leecher thing that you are!


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 31, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> HATSU! STOP POST WHORING! XD
> i totally beat you to it. so suck it you post leecher thing that you are!


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> I thought you were talking about Pokemon!


Same here.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have.
As a person who love Industrial and Death Metal, I will admit these guys are pretty good.


----------



## Jaems (Jan 31, 2010)

It only takes a Google search to find out who they are, fellas.
And apparently, they are quite popular in Denmark.
They also happen to be much cooler than than the Pokemon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhow, I thought there would be more people here to talk about 'em since GBATemp is a pretty diverse community.
It's cool that Vidboy knows of 'em though.


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 31, 2010)

My brothers are huge fans of Mew, I like a few songs from them. There newest album was actually really good, the other stuff is a little too poppy for me.


----------



## Jaems (Jan 31, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> My brothers are huge fans of Mew, I like a few songs from them. There newest album was actually really good, the other stuff is a little too poppy for me.


Agreed.

Every album before 'And The Glass Handed Kites' was very pop-oriented. Although I had no real problem with it since they tended to experiment more than the average pop-rock band... it was still quite fresh. Not sure if they were really trying to gain some radioplay, though, but it doesn't matter since they're surely popular now (At least in Denmark). 

2005's 'And The Glass Handed Kites' remains my favorite.
It was completely unique, and making it a continuous suite made it all the more enjoyable for a prog-junkie like me.


----------



## emigre (Jan 31, 2010)

I do love The Zookeeper's Boy and I've got 'And The Glass Handed Kites'. I actually haven't put it on yet. I blame The Hold Steady for that.


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 1, 2010)

Jaems said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah And the Glass Handed Kites was pretty good, Thats the one that my brothers listen to the most. Special being their favorite song off it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the darker stuff personally, I thought special was a little gay and poppy xD I seem to like their newest album the most, mostly because there drummer is sick, and they get pretty Proggish on the new album too, they are playing songs that are completely weird and outta whack like Repeaterbeater which is my favorite song from that album.


----------



## Issac (Feb 2, 2010)

I do I do! And I also think "and the glass handed kites" is their best album. The only thing that would make it better would be if they added "She Came Home for Christmas" (The falsetto on the frengers version


----------

